# Kings of the river



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

A few Kings


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

A couple of river rat flybums


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Man your boys really do get out and get after em! Great job.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmmm, interesting coloration on those black gums. BC??


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Where is this? Those fish are a weird color.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

They are close to the Canadian boarder.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of a chinook I caught in BC a few years back...notice the differences in color between it and those your boys caught.


----------

